# العطاء



## +مادونا+ (13 يناير 2008)

مفهوم العطاء:

إن العطاء يشمل في مفهومه الكثير من المفردات مثل المال ، الممتلكات ، الصحة ، الفكر و الذكاء ، الخبرات 

و المعرفة و التعليم … إلخ كما سنشرح لاحقاً .

و لكننا هنا سنركز على العطاء المادي و الصدقة بشأن خاص و فهم روحي عميق حتى أن رب المجد أعطى اهتماماً خاصاً للصدقة حتى أنه قدمها على الصوم و الصلاة ( مت6 ) .

ماذا أعـطى ؟

إن العطاء في معناه يشمل مفردات كثيرة منها :

1- المال :

هو المال الذي نحصل عليه من مصروف أو راتب شهري أو أي مصدر دخل أخر ،لأن الرب له نصيب في كل قرش يصل إلينا من أي مصدر .

2- الممتلكات :

كل ما يأتى إلينا جديداً كورثة أو منحة يجب أن نعطى حق الرب منه، حتى لو كانت ممتلكات عينية فمن الأفضل تقديم عشورها.

3- الصحة :

الصحة نعمة ووزنة ربما أهم من المال ، ويجب أن نعترف لله بجميله أنه حفظنا أصحاء . وذلك بالعطاء من الصحة والعافية فنساعد الآخرين بأيدينا ونسير من أجلهم على أقدامنا ، و نقرأ لهم بعيوننا .

4- الفكر و الذكاء و أوجه التميز :

لكل منا درجة ذكاء و قدرة على الفكر و أبعاد التميز فى القدرات الشخصية ، هذه أيضاً لا يجب أن نستثمرها لأنفسنا و لصالحنا فقط حيث للسيد الرب نصيب فيها .

5- الخبرات و المعرفة و التعليم :

إن كل هذه الأشياء تعد ممتلكات معنوية هامة تمثل ثروة بالنسبة للإنسان ؛ فعليه أن يستغلها و يعيش مستعيناً بها ، ومن الأنانية أن ننتفع وحدنا بهذه النعم بل يجب علينا أن نخدم بها الآخرين إما في شكل أعمال محبة للأحباء و الأصدقاء كعلامة على الحب الذي زرعه الرب في قلوبنا ، و إما في شكل عطاء واضح لهؤلاء الذين حرموا نعمه التعليم و المعرفة ، أو احتاجوا إلى مساعدة بالمشورة و الخبرة و المعرفة .



كيف أعطى ؟؟
1- في الخفاء :

كلنا نحفظ تماماً ما ذكره الرب يسوع عن ضرورة العطاء في الخفاء لكي يجازينا الرب علانية ؛ لهذا فإن هناك ضرورة لأن نتيقن من إخفاء العطاء ( مت 6 ) .

2- بقلب مملوء بالرحمة :

لابد أن نعطى أنفسنا فرصة للتأمل في متاعب الناس و آلامهم و أن نطيل التفكير في احتياجاتهم ن ثم ننظر إلى ربنا يسوع الذي كان يجول يصنع خيراً ، لتتحول قلوبنا إلى قلوب رحيمة تتجول في كل مكان تبحث عمن يحتاج ؛ حينئذ سوف نقدم كل ما نملك دون أدنى تردد :" طوبى للرحماء لانهم يرحمون" ( مت 5 :7 ) .

3- بالإيمان و اتباع الوصية كوعد صادق :

لن يمكننا إعطاء أي شيء أو تقديم عشورنا و التزامنا تجاه الله و دون تأخر إلا إذا كنا نعمل على تقوية إيماننا بوعود الله الصادقة ؛ ذلك أن هذا الايمان هو الذى يدفعنا الى أن نعطى دون تردد.



4- بفرح وسرور:

الفرح هو علامة المحبة و محصلة الإحساس بالرحمة ، وهو الذي يعبر أيضاً عن قناعتنا بأن الرب سيعـطى بركة مقابله ؛ لذلك يدعونا الكتاب لهذا قائلاً " كن متهلل الوجه في كل عطية وقديس العشور بفرح " 

(سي 35: 11 ) .

بسخاء و بقدر الطاقة :

إذ يجب علينا أن نتشبه بالله الذى " يعطى الجميع بسخاء و لا يعير " ( يع 1: 5 ) ، و يكشف القديس بولس هذا السخاء فى عبارته " لأنهم أعطوا أنفسهم أولاً للرب " ( 2 كو 8: 5 ) ، فالإنسان الذى يعطى ذاته كلها للرب

هل يهتم بأشياء مادية تافهة ؟!

5- بمحض إرادتك :

6- أى لا يكون بسبب الخجل أو بدافع الإلحاح أو من أجل شخص بل باختيارك أنت " ... ليس عن حزن أو اضطرار " ( 2 كو 9: 7) .



من عليه أن يعـطى ؟
ليس الأغنياء وحدهم هم المطالبون بالعطاء بل الجميع دون تميز حتى رجال الدين الذين يقبلون العطاء من الناس . يقول بولس الرسول " فإذا حسبنا لنا فرصة فلنعمل الخير للجميع " ( غلا 6: 10) .

وأكبر تاكيد على أن ليس الأغنياء وحدهم هم المطالبون بالعطاء المرأة ذات الفلسين و التى امتدحها الرب .



العطاء فى العهد القديم : 

أمر إلهى جاء على لسان موسى النبى :

" وست سنين تزرع أرضك و تجمع غلتها وأما فى السابعة فتريحها و تتركها ليأكل فقراء شعبك و فضلتهم تأكلها وحوش البرية كذلك تفعل بكرمك و زيتونك " ( خر 23: 10،11) .

" …إذا رأيت عرياناً أن تكسوه وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك وتنبت صحتك سريعاً ويسير برك أمامك و مجد الرب يجمع ساقتك حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب تستغيث فيقول هاأنذا.." ( أش 58: 7- 9 ).



العطاء فى العهد الجديد :

" بيعوا ما لكم و أعطوا صدقة أعملوا لكم أكياساً لا تنفى و كنزاً لا ينفد فى السموات حيث لا يقرب سارق و لا يـبلى سوس " ( مت 6 : 20 ) ، و هناك أمثلة كثيرة منها الغنى الغبى ، الغنى و لعازر و الشاب الغنى .

العشور : 

يعتبر دفع العشور نوعاً من العطاء ، على أن العطاء فى معناه الأشمل يحوى العشور كواحد من مفرداته ضمن أشياء أخرى كثيرة .



حدود مفهوم العشور فى المسيحية :

نظراً لأن العطاء دائماً مرتبط بالحب ؛ لذلك فإن من تملأ المحبة الحقيقية نفسه يجد أنه يزداد و ينمو دائماً فى العطاء . وقد تمت الإشارة إلى حدوث ذلك عند شعب بنى إسرائيل قبل بدء المسيحية ، فقد ذكر الكتاب : " ولما شاع الأمر كثر بنو إسرائيل من أوائل الحنطة و المسطار و الزيت و العسل و من كل غلة الحقل و أتوا بعشر الجميع بكثرة "

( 2أخ 31: 5) وإذا كان شعب بنى إسرائيل أتى بعشر كل شئ بكثرة ، فإنه فى عهد النعمة يتوقع من أولاد الله أن يعطوا أيضاً بكثرة ، و لا يتوقفوا عند حد عشر الدخل المادى . 



لماذا العشور ؟؟

- لقد طلب الله من الإنسان العشر فقط ، وهو الجزء البسيط مما يملك لكى يظل يشعر الإنسان أن الله أنـعم عليه بالكثير لكنه لم يطلب إلا القليل .

- يعطى الله الإنسان فرصة – من خلال دفعه للعشور – الاعتراف بفضله ، بأن الله هو المالك وأن الإنسان مجرد وكيل على هذه الممتلكات .





عند دفع العشور نقابل بعض المحازير التى يجب أن نتجنبها، ومنها :

1- لا تمتنع ( تجنب الامتناع )

البعض يمتنعون عن دفع العشور نهائياً بدعوى أن دخلهم بالكاد يكفى مصروفاتهم ، أو أن السبب عدم تصديق الوصية وما يتبعها من جزاء فى حالة المخالفة و مكافأة فى حالة الطاعة . هؤلاء يصمون آذانهم ، وربما يجاهرون بعدم التصديق . والرب ينظر إليهم ويقول " سلبتمونى .. فى العشور و التقدمة "( ملاخى 3: 8). 

2- لا تغالط ( تجنب المغالطة)

البعض لا يقدم العشور بأمانة ، و لكنه دائماً يغالط ، و ربما يقدم لذلك التبريرات ، و المغالطة تشير إلى عدم الأمانة من ناحية ، و تشير إلى عدم توافر الحب الكامل الذي يجعل الإنسان يقدم بلا حساب من ناحية أخرى .

3- لا تؤجل ( تجنب التأجيل و عدم الدفع بالكامل)

أحياناً نكون على قناعة بضرورة دفع حقوق الرب و نعترف بذلك ، وربما نعترف أيضاً بتقصيرنا ، لكننا دائماً نؤجل الدفع ، أونقدم للرب مجرد جزء من حقوقه و نؤجل الأجزاء الأخرى ، ولكننا فى هذه الحالة أيضاً نكون قد اختلسنا جزء من حقوق الرب علينا .

" تعشيراً تعشر كل محصول زرعك الذى يخرج من الحقل سنة بسنة " ( تث 14: 22) .

4- لاتهمل ( تجنب الإهمال)

بعضنا يكون غير منظم فى حياته بصفة عامة ، ولا يراعى أى نظام فى حسابات بيته أو دخله أو ديونه أو معاملاته ؛ و لذلك لا يفكر فى حق الله و عندما يتذكره فإنه حتى إذا توفرت لديه النية للدفع فإن جرثومة الإهمال تقتل هذه النية سريعاً ، وعلاج هذا هو توافر جدية و عزيمة تتناسب مع خطورة الإهمال فى حق الله لكى يستطيع الإنسان أن يخرج حق الله أولاً فى كل مرة يحسبون فيها مكاسبهم وإيراداتهم.

5- لا تخضع للظروف ( تجنب أخضاع حق الله للظروف )

البعض يدفع عشوره حين يكون متيسراً ، و البعض يقدمها بعد أن ينفق علي احتياحاته ثم بعد ذلك يدفع حق 

الله ، و هؤلاء غالباً ما تطرأ عليهم ظروف لا يجدون معها فرصة للالتزام بدفع عشورهم . و الشيطان يجاهد 

لكى يوقع الإنسان فى ضيقات كثيرة لكى يمنعه من دفع عشوره ؛ لذا يجب علينا ألا نخون الأمانة و نقصر فى

حقوق الله معنا .

6- لا تقدم النفايات ( تجنب ألا تقدم الأفضل )

علينا أن نقدم للرب أفضل الأنصبة من أموالنا ، و ممتلكاتنا و مقتنيات بيوتنا . و يجب أن نكف تماماً عن تقديم ما هو غير صالح كنصيب للرب .

7- لا تعتبر نفسك بنكاً لله (تجنب أن تكتنز حق الرب عندك )

البعض يكتنز حق الله عنده ويبرر ذلك بأنه لا يجد المجال الذى يقتنع بتقديم عشوره فيه ن لكننا لسنا بنكاً

للرب فيه نقوده . يجب أن نذهب بها إلى الكنيسة و هى قادرة علي توزيعها .​


----------

